# Modifer 25 - When billing for both



## NJcoder (Oct 28, 2008)

When billing for both an E/M and an additional procedure i know you append modifier 25 to the E/M...what procedure do we leave the modifier 25 off..meaning which status indicator procedures?

A foley Cath was done in the ER 51702 and i rec'd an edit. But, that has status indicator X so i believe modifier 25 should be on the E/M?
Thanks.


----------



## pamtienter (Oct 28, 2008)

51702 has a "000" global day value so any E/M billed on the same day will deny as included in the global period for that procedure unless you have a significantly separate E/M and add the 25 modifier.


----------



## NJcoder (Oct 28, 2008)

Great!  That's what I thought.  Thank You.


----------

